
New Arc Logo - soundsop
http://www.arclanguage.org/item?id=9438
======
jm4
I'm sorry, but that's a horrible logo. It's like some kind of optical
illusion. Trying to see the lowercase A in there reminds of one of those
posters where you have to defocus your eyes to see a hidden picture. I only
noticed it after it was pointed out and I still had to stare at it for a
while.

I get the whole Hundred Year Language thing, but you don't need to start with
a logo that looks like it's a hundred years old.

[edit]

I feel bad sounding like such a jerk about it, but I just don't have anything
positive to say about that logo. It's difficult to even be constructive
because it doesn't have a single redeeming quality. Even the color scheme is a
poor choice because of the low contrast. I think this is one of those "back to
the drawing board" moments.

~~~
jnorthrop
You shouldn't feel bad for being honest. Also, I'm glad you posted, I didn't
see the "a" at all. After reading your post I went back and it still took me a
good 10-15 seconds to finally see it.

------
kylec
First, it's encouraging that Arc now has a logo/graphical representation.
However, in my opinion, it's not really that good. It looks like it was
designed to be a favicon and doesn't scale that well when enlarged, and when
it's small it's difficult to impossible to see the "a" shape.

I'm sure there are members of the Arc community and here on HN that are
willing and capable of designing a much better logo if given the chance.

~~~
jcsalterego
To get the ball rolling: <http://drop.io/arclogo/asset/arc-1-png>

The drop is open for uploads.

[Cross posted at arclanguage.org as well]

~~~
lsb
Link doesn't work for me; it's asking for a guest/admin password.

~~~
jcsalterego
Ah whoops - thanks for pointing that out. It should work now.

------
Raphael
A square logo for a language called Arc; you've got to be kidding.

~~~
pygy
Another attempt. Feel free to improve it or build on the idea.

<http://www.headrun.ulg.ac.be/arclogo.png>

<http://www.headrun.ulg.ac.be/arclogo2.png>

<http://www.headrun.ulg.ac.be/arclogo3.png>

<http://www.headrun.ulg.ac.be/arclogo4.png> <== addressing some criticism form
the Arc forum.

~~~
RossM
I quite like this idea, although the way its been squashed in the second one
isn't as good. An unsquashed version of #2 would look good imo.

~~~
pygy
Here you are (I edited my first post).

~~~
RossM
Thanks, the #4 is interesting too, reminds me of Stargate :s

------
tjogin
It looks as though the logo was designed by a programmer. I, for one, would
not hire a designer to program. I don't see why it ought to work so much
better the other way around.

~~~
pygy
pg is also a painter, you know...

~~~
tjogin
Clearly, painting is a different skill than is graphic design. Not to beat on
him too much, but I think the results speak for themselves.

------
endtime
Hmm...not sure if you're looking for feedback, but if you are, I'd go with a
lighter shade of blue. It's hard to differentiate it from the black when the
image is scaled down.

~~~
Dobbs
I would also add that at least for me the white and the black steal the focus.
This makes it very hard to see the 'a' without looking for it.

------
dimitar
Wouldn't a simple two-color arch (or a geometrical arc) make a better logo?

------
tripngroove
Very Mondrian.

Does this logo hint that Arc is the product of De Stijl philosophy applied to
computational expression?

~~~
jdale27
pg can correct me, but methinks you're reading too much into it.

------
dc2k08
Here's one. I'll probably come back to it during the day too. Don't know if PG
is asking for submissions but he's more than welcome to any I do in any colour
scheme he needs. All feedback welcome.
<http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/7305/arcdph.jpg>

~~~
dc2k08
one more: <http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5518/arcbluew.jpg>

~~~
dc2k08
another: <http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/762/arcship.jpg>

------
catch404
I didn't realise what it was until I read the comments on the arc fourm, which
is proberly a bad thing! After having it explained I like it, especially the
concept but I agree with comments that it doesn't scale well.

I also prefer the blue colour scheme on the arclanguage site too!

------
khandekars
IMO, it immediately strikes as a metaphor for generational garbage collector,
each region depicting the generation of objects: red => new, blue => long-
lived, black => garbage collected, whiteness => (??) the programmer doesn't
have to worry about those details. While the rectangular shapes denote perfect
building blocks, it would have been better to mix them with curves, as an
expression of finesse, and/or surgical precision.

Later, pg's comment at arclanguage.org says that it's "a." May be the lack of
curves is intentional, to caution that abstractions are often somewhat
approximate? :)

------
Semiapies
The red and blue jammed together remind me of this page I stumbled upon:
<http://www.wired.com/wired/scenarios/>

------
catch404
Larger version : <http://ycombinator.com/arc/arclogo.html>

------
fluffster
i like it.

------
baddox
Tropical surface anal? Doesn't sound pleasant.

